# Jewelry Dog Tags



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope this is ok - I posted a for sale ad here:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f45/jewelry-dog-tags-15512/

These are just some pics of the process, and a way to comment or ask any questions, because you can't post replies to an ad.

The concept graphic:









Cutting the designs:









Cut, assembled, checked for good fit:









High-Temperature Soldering:









Adding enamel (crushed glass) :









Heating to fuse enamel onto the piece:









Finished tags of my dogs:









Back of tag (sans phone numbers):









My dog wearing her "bling"


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Very cool. 

Julie


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Very creative and artistic Anna  Unique work!

I'll have to order one for the "special child" when I get my allowance! LOL


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very cool, can you show pics of your other 3 dogs for comparison? The one is spot on. I'd love to order one, but doubt I'd let my dog wear it. Neat way to keep your dog with you though, even after they are gone. I'd like it as a necklace.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

WOWZA! You are very talented! I want some.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Now THIS is what I'm talking about, this is excellent work, very nice attention to the details.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Very cool, can you show pics of your other 3 dogs for comparison? The one is spot on. I'd love to order one, but doubt I'd let my dog wear it. Neat way to keep your dog with you though, even after they are gone. I'd like it as a necklace.


Beau and Bandit are both gone. Here's a couple pics from when they were younger, and I'll need to get new ones of Candy wearing her tag. This was the photo used to make the design. 

Beau and Bandit:









Beau:









Candy (pit X):









And they do make nice pendants, I am wearing Beau's...:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Very creative and artistic Anna  Unique work!
> 
> I'll have to order one for the "special child" when I get my allowance! LOL


Absolutely! No problem! We can use that special pic of him with the crazy eyeball and all the teeth... :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Those are super cool!. You seriously need a power scroll saw though:wink:

What's the time frame from start to finish?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> Now THIS is what I'm talking about, this is excellent work, very nice attention to the details.


Thanks! All those fun jewelry classes are good for something, afterall. 
I can honestly say I couldn't find anything as nice for sale. And I've looked!
Then I realised I have the materials and training to do the work myself. :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Thanks! All those fun jewelry classes are good for something, afterall.
> I can honestly say I couldn't find anything as nice for sale. And I've looked!
> Then I realised I have the materials and training to do the work myself. :lol:


OK. Now thats it's summer, how are you going to find the time?8)


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they are just beautiful Anna. Everything with a GSD these days is a generic showline and I have to pass. I can't believe the detail you get into such a tiny piece. They really look just like the dog. I'll have to contact you in a few months after the baby and I am back to work. No $$$'s for these kinds of things as of late. Can't wait to be back to work and have a "real" income.

Again, wonderfull job. Do you have a website where you can post pics of them as you make each piece? I think you could have yourself too busy to post here very soon, once word gets around.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Those are super cool!. You seriously need a power scroll saw though:wink:
> 
> What's the time frame from start to finish?


I'd love a jewelers scroll saw, maybe one day I can afford it. I don't think a regular scroll saw would take those tiny blades?? They are about 0.009 inch thick. REALLY fine. 

It only takes a few hours, but it is intense painstaking work so I space it out (it's a hobby). A few days to a week, on average.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK. Now thats it's summer, how are you going to find the time?8)


No worries, I have a very qualified assistant who handles all the basic work... :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Do you have a website where you can post pics of them as you make each piece?


No, no website. Let's just say web design is not my forte...](*,)
If this takes off enough, I will get someone to do it. Otherwise I'll use photobucket or some such. 
There are a couple people on here for whom I already made tags. If it's OK with them, I can share some of those pics?

And yes, you'll get photos of the entire procs as I make the tags.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the dogs pics you use, next to the finished product, is all the advertisement you need. Love your little helper. :-D


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I think these would make great key chain's and gifts for trials (instead of the same old cheap medals our club uses over and over).

Hmmm.

Julie


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I like your metal work, very cool.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> I think these would make great key chain's and gifts for trials (instead of the same old cheap medals our club uses over and over).
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Julie


Oh man If you attended a big dog show and sold these? You'd make some bank.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> I think these would make great key chain's and gifts for trials (instead of the same old cheap medals our club uses over and over).
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Julie


Hmmm  I can do medals too...  

Only problem I see with using the portrait tags as gifts is that I will need photos of the winning dog to make them... You could always award a medal, take some head shots on the spot, and give the winners a gift certificate for the custom work... If you want another image, something not featuring the individual dog, I can make it ahead of time.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

these are beautiful.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Katie McLellan said:


> these are beautiful.


They are pretty cool, the concept graphic is right on the money.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_2939-1.jpg


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> They are pretty cool, the concept graphic is right on the money.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_2939-1.jpg


Anna's the bomb ;-) Very nice work!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> They are pretty cool, the concept graphic is right on the money.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_2939-1.jpg


Thanks! Hopefully the execution comes out just as nice as the concept art 

The metal order is shipping tomorrow or Wed, I am pretty excited to get it and start work on it


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!! I contacted Anna to see if she could use Sterling & the other metals she uses to make me a Pendant of my American Bulldog. She is the BEST! She kept in constant contact about it, sending me tons of progress pics, so on. I got the pendant yesterday and here are some pics of it. I'm blown away by her talent! CK it out! 





































Thanks again Anna!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I gotta get me one of those =P~


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang that's great work they really look amazing


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Forgot to add, she sent it in the coolest looking wooden jewelry box for it with the image on the front.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok that is amazing ....I want one to honor my 13 yo GSD. He was my first competition dog and did more than I ever thought possible. I know our time is limited and I never ever want to forget how special he is .


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Mary Buck said:


> Ok that is amazing ....I want one to honor my 13 yo GSD. He was my first competition dog and did more than I ever thought possible. I know our time is limited and I never ever want to forget how special he is .


That's exactly what I wanted mine for Mary. My AB never did anything special, but she is very special to me & will always be my favorite. Sadly, her time with me is short but I will have this beautiful keepsake to remember her always.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice Anna ;-) And congrats to you, Diana! That's a very good representation of your dog. Anna definately has a eye for detail.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna made a tag for me about a year ago. I LOVE it! I'm going to ask her to make another one for my Malinois. Here are some photos...


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

I LOVE them!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Rachel Kilburn said:


> I LOVE them!!


 
This is a very viable product, because it's so very hands on by one person makes it even more so.

I think Anna is going to become very busy with this.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This is a very viable product, because it's so very hands on by one person makes it even more so.
> 
> I think Anna is going to become very busy with this.



I agree!!! I have already ordered 4 of them from her.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Anna does a great job! I've had mine from her(for my Mal "Zane") for close to two years....it's been through alot of wear at the beach with the sand and salt water as well as at the lake...and is still holding up very nicely. The only tag my GSD has not been able to chew up ](*,)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I finally got my pendant from Anna, it was opened at customs by some turd. It's awsomer than I thought, it's so shiny and liquid looking I almost had to photo it in the dark just so you could see it.

Thanks Anna.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3879.jpg

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3878.jpg


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

those are gorgeous!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I finally got my pendant from Anna, it was opened at customs by some turd. It's awsomer than I thought, it's so shiny and liquid looking I almost had to photo it in the dark just so you could see it.
> 
> Thanks Anna.
> 
> ...


Great job Anna ;-) Awsomer?! Butchering the Queen's English again?! LMAO


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Great job Anna ;-) Awsomer?! Butchering the Queen's English again?! LMAO


Yes, that's me the buchirir =P~

Like most really nice things, the pictures don't do justice. 

My first bling


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Yes, that's me the buchirir =P~
> 
> Like most really nice things, the pictures don't do justice.
> 
> My first bling


Congrats Gerry. That piece looks really nice and just like your boy's picture. I'm waiting for my allowance to order mine! LOL


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

LOVE it! I'm having her make me another one. This time it's for my Malinois. Can't wait to see it. I'd love to get a third one and make it into a necklace. Problem is trying to decide which dog should be on the necklace. 



Gerry Grimwood said:


> I finally got my pendant from Anna, it was opened at customs by some turd. It's awsomer than I thought, it's so shiny and liquid looking I almost had to photo it in the dark just so you could see it.
> 
> Thanks Anna.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Just for the guys :razz: the pendants are about the same weight as a 230 gr .338 mag fs.

And they look pretty fockin cool beside one..don't you think ??

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3895.jpg


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Just for the guys :razz: the pendants are about the same weight as a 230 gr .338 mag fs.
> 
> And they look pretty fockin cool beside one..don't you think ??
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3895.jpg


Poifect


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Poifect


I nose..I nose :razz: for hunting dogs they could be like fockin glued or rivited right on any stock and bada bing...

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3906.jpg


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! That was kinda amazing. Pop into the forum and watch a person's business go from Mom and Pop store to Walmart in a few dozen posts! 

Anna, if you had another job, I guess you've had to quit by now, and hire another assistant! Your work is amazing and I hope to place my own order sometime.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I nose..I nose :razz: for hunting dogs they could be like fockin glued or rivited right on any stock and bada bing...
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3906.jpg


Yowzer 8) After that photo if more guys haven't contacted Anna...well all is not right in the world :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anna - Why don't you branch out and make some with people faces? Do you think there's a market for Gerry Grimwood look a likes.:grin:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Anna - Why don't you branch out and make some with people faces? Do you think there's a market for Gerry Grimwood look a likes.:grin:


Sure, why not, those can be special ordered by the dog... :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

BTW, here's a professional-type photo of the pendant. The high polish makes it very hard to photograph because it reflects everything. Has to be done in a white soft-box with special lighting. (I have a friend who specialises in jewelry photography  )


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ordered two tags. Can't wait to see the concept art. :mrgreen:

Anna - you gotta get yourself onto Etsy.com! How do you feel about quitting your job?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> BTW, here's a professional-type photo of the pendant. The high polish makes it very hard to photograph because it reflects everything. Has to be done in a white soft-box with special lighting. (I have a friend who specialises in jewelry photography  )


 
Ok, so I'm not a total retard :razz: I have some good equipment but not much experience.

That pendant reminds me of the guy in Terminator that morphs from or into liquid metal when he gets his azz blown up.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

The photos she sends as she is making it are remarkable!!! I can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It really is some nice work.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Tim Bartlett said:


> The photos she sends as she is making it are remarkable!!! I can't wait to see the final product


Absolutely! Anna is awesome the way she keeps in touch and sends all the pics along the way. I plan to get my Dutchie done next. I got mine done with Sterling and it made a super nice piece of jewlery!


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

I just want to add another post to attest to the awesomeness of Anna's work. It's unbelievable how much they look like the pictures I sent her. It was also very cool to see the pictures of the whole process. Luckily she sent me some good pictures of the tags because I learned I also suck at trying to photograph jewelry. I attached the pictures of the dogs I sent also.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just saw this thread...awesome...awesome....awesome...

you'll have the money for a power saw very soon...


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I had Anna make one as birthday present for a friend. She did an awesome job, even freehanding the engraving "Barra" on the back! It was an awesome gift; truly unique and one of a kind.












Here is the pic I sent her:


----------

